# Lenovo Explorer/SteamVR läuft nicht mit meinem Acer Nitro 5?!



## Torben456 (2. Februar 2020)

*Lenovo Explorer/SteamVR läuft nicht mit meinem Acer Nitro 5?!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Low-End Gaming Laptop.

Folgende Hardware ist verbaut:
Ryzen 5 2500U
16GB DDR4 Ram
500GB SSD
AMD RX 560X 4GB GDDR5

Jetzt kommen wir zum Problem und zwar wird meine Lenovo Explorer bei Steam VR nicht anerkannt, ich bekomme den Fehler 301. 

- Ich habe schon SteamVR neuinstalliert, kein Erfolg. 
- Neuster Grakatreiber ist drauf, kein Erfolg. 
- Mixed Reality Treiber wurden ebenfalls neu aufgesetzt, kein Erfolg. 

In das Mixed Reality Portal kann ich mit der Brille ohne Probleme, leider kann ich dort auch nicht den Desktop steuern. 

Mir ist bekannt das mein Notebook deutlich unter den Mindestanforderungen für SteamVR liegt, aber trotzdem sollte es doch starten oder nicht?
Ich möchte nur iRacing in VR auf niedrigen Details testen. Habt ihr ne Idee was das Problem sein kann?

PS: Die Lenovo Explorer läuft an meinem Hauptrechner tadellos, nur möchte ich dort nicht immer mein Lenkrad hin montieren.


----------



## Torben456 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer/SteamVR läuft nicht mit meinem Acer Nitro 5?!*

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Lenovo Explorer/SteamVR läuft nicht mit meinem Acer Nitro 5?!*

Hm..
Ich habe auch das Acer Nitro5, bei mir funktioniert das Ganze Problemlos...
Ich benutze das Teil hauptsächlich zum Beat-Saber zocken 
Allerdings habe ich die Acer WMR, denke aber nicht, dass das relevant ist.

Wie startest du denn Steam-VR?
Über das WMR (also über das Haus bzw. WMR-Desktop) oder direkt Steam und dann rein?
Ich gehe über ersteres, starte also mein Spiel, wenn ich die WMR schon aufgesetzt habe.

Sonst probiere mal das:
How to fix SteamVR Error 301 (Steam Support just told me this, havent seen it anywhere) : Vive


----------

